# slingshot exercise



## MAfreak (Mar 24, 2017)

hello!
after widen my training with traditional weapons like the bow,
i lately also tried the slingshot. anyone else did?
as far as i know the slingshot came up much later than bow and other common martial arts weapons.


----------



## ShortBridge (Mar 24, 2017)

Nice shot!

I should check into this, we've been having problems with frisbees in my neighborhood too.


----------



## MAfreak (Apr 3, 2017)

haha thank you. i've heard dogs like to hunt frisbees too, so if they're a plague...


----------



## KangTsai (Apr 4, 2017)

A slingshot and bow are basically the same thing. Some cave d00d made a bow, and then his neighbor probably made the sling. Who knows?


----------



## MartiaLee (Aug 29, 2017)

A cousin of mine used to use a slingshot when we were kids


----------



## CB Jones (Aug 29, 2017)

MAfreak said:


> hello!
> 
> as far as i know the slingshot came up much later than bow and other common martial arts weapons.



Slingshot yes.......The sling is older though (i think)

The sling is a cool thing to learn to make and use because its something you can build in the field in a pinch.


----------

